# affabulatore



## plor

Hola queridos:
Tengo una duda semàntica sobre la palabra "affabulatore" y su traducciòn. (Perdonen los accentos graves, pero es que tengo el teclado italiano).
En italiano, "affabulatore" tiene un sentido positivo, quiere decir que alguien sabe hablar y embrujar a los demàs con sus palabras. (Mientras que, por ejemplo, "imbonitore" quiere decir lo mismo pero con sentido negativo).
Segùn yo, un equivalente castellano podrìa ser "anecdotista", pero no me convence del todo.
?Tienen sugerencias?
Muchas gracias de antemano,

plor.


----------



## Larroja

Il DRAE riporta _fabulador _come "Persona con facilidad para inventar cosas fabulosas o inclinada a ello." Gli amici spagnoli potranno dirci se oltre che inventarle, il fabulador ispanico sa anche raccontarle bene, le cose.

Dalle attestazioni su Google, comunque, mi pare che il senso coincida con quello italiano. Guarda qui: "gran fabulador".


----------



## plor

Ah! Una che "googla" meglio di me  ...e pensare che pensavo di essere l'asso!
Gentilissima, Larroja, davvero preziosa con il tuo aiuto.
Grazie mille.

plor.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Yo incontré también _cuentista, cuenta-cuentos_ y _cuentero_. A ver si nuestros amigos hispanohablantes te pueden confirmar.


----------



## Agró

Angel.Aura said:


> Yo incontré también _cuentista, cuenta-cuentos_ y _cuentero_. A ver si nuestros amigos hispanohablantes te pueden confirmar.


*Cuentista *es un poco negativo, (mentiroso o fantasioso).
*Cuentacuentos *es un oficio respetable.
*Cuentero *es más neutro; no tiene, para mí, carga positiva ni negativa. Creo que usaría *cuentero*.
*Anecdotista*..., mejor no.


----------



## 0scar

Por acá es así:
Fabulador es negativo, es un mentiroso, mitomano.
Cuentista es el que escribe cuentos.
Cuentero es muy negativo, es un mentiroso, estafador.
Cuentacuentos es es  oficio de narrar cuentos pero no está en el diccionario.  
Para traducir  yo usaria _narrador de cuentos_.


----------



## Neuromante

Les recuerdo que se está buscando una traducción para "affabulatore" con el sentido de saber hablar y embrujar a los demás y valor positivo. Se están yendo del mismo. Quizás "cuwntista" en el lenguaje hablado y según el tono podría funcionar, pero los demás me parece que entran más dentro del campo de los cuentos y las historias que del.... Anda, si me acaba de venir a la cabeza con todo este rollo. Creo que es "Embaucador" aunque podría tener un matiz negativo según el contexto. Al menos responde a la descripción del primer post.


----------



## plor

Pues muchas gracias. Me habia quedado con fabulador, pero por lo visto es embaucador. Tengo que controlar las matices en el Drae, pero creo que me voy a conformar con "embaucador".
Muchas gracias a tod@s,

plor.


----------



## Agró

"Embaucar" es "engañar", ¿seguro que te va bien esto? Si affabulatore tiene matiz positivo, quizá fuera mejor "encantador" (como en "encantador de serpientes").


----------



## plor

Errata corrige, embaucar tiene una acepcion de las mas negativas: del RAE:

*embaucar**.*
(De _embabucar_).

*1. *tr. Engañar, alucinar, prevaliéndose de la inexperiencia o candor del engañado. 


mientras que:

*fabulador**, ra**.*
*2. *m. y f. Persona con facilidad para inventar cosas fabulosas o inclinada a ello.

por lo visto no hay una traduccion correcta para el italiano "affabulatore" (aunque tenga la misma etimologia del castellano "fabulador".
Pero la pragmatica de la lengua me sugiere que en este contexto podria ser correcto traducir fabulador.
Me voy a quedar con esta opcion, esperando que se entienda.
Muchisimas gracias a todos los que han intervenido en mi thread.

plor.


----------



## plor

Me has anticipado, Agro. Pero encantador es demasiado general para mi version. Me voy a quedar con fabulador. Gracias*


----------



## maxpower76

Yo creo que "adulador" va bien

*adulador**, ra**.*
 (Del lat. _adulātor, -ōris_).
* 1.     * adj. Que adula. U. t. c. s.




*adular**.* (Del lat. _adulāri_).
* 1.     * tr. Hacer o decir con intención, a veces inmoderadamente, lo que se cree que puede agradar a otro.
* 2.     * tr. *deleitar.*


----------



## Larroja

maxpower76 said:


> Yo creo que "adulador" va bien.



Plot ha intentado explicarnos que esta feliz con su "fabulador", de todas formas es mejor si volvemos a explicar lo que significa en italiano "affabulatore", si no nos alejamos del sentido deseado post tras post. Esta palabra en italiano no tiene ningún matiz negativo, más bien el contrario: un "affabulatore" es un gran narrador, y no significa que es un escritor; indica una persona que tiene un don especial para contar las cosas, especialmente en viva voz, pero no necesariamente. Para entendernos, viene del verbo _affabulare _(que se usa muy poco, diferenetemente del sustantivo, de uso más común) y el sentido que nos interesa es el que puse en negrita. Ciao a tutti! 

v.tr. (io affàbulo)
BU esporre o organizzare e rappresentare in forma di favola | estens., *narrare piacevolmente*; anche ass.


----------



## azulines

Larroja said:


> Plot ha intentado explicarnos que esta feliz con su "fabulador", de todas formas es mejor si volvemos a explicar lo que significa en italiano "affabulatore", si no nos alejamos del sentido deseado post tras post. Esta palabra en italiano no tiene ningún matiz negativo, más bien el contrario: un "affabulatore" es un gran narrador, y no significa que es un escritor; indica una persona que tiene un don especial para contar las cosas, especialmente en viva voz, pero no necesariamente. Para entendernos, viene del verbo _affabulare _(que se usa muy poco, diferenetemente del sustantivo, de uso más común) y el sentido que nos interesa es el que puse en negrita. Ciao a tutti!
> 
> v.tr. (io affàbulo)
> BU esporre o organizzare e rappresentare in forma di favola | estens., *narrare piacevolmente*; anche ass.



sono d'accordo:
Affabulatore è una persona che incanta e affascina, a prescindere dal contenuto morale di ciò che dice o scrive


----------

